# Burst mode a hardware thing?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

After seeing the One series I'm kind of jealous with their burst mode features lol but is that a hardware thing in the camera itself or a software thing we can get?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

With the shutter speed on the GN, I have no doubt we could accomplish something similar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a planned feature for CM9 I believe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

Download "UCam" and you can take a burst of 50 shots (almost like OneX). You can see it's def possible on the Gnex


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Camera ICS+ in the market recently added the burst feature.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> Camera ICS+ in the market recently added the burst feature.


this.

been using camera ics for a minute now.


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> this.
> 
> been using camera ics for a minute now.


 do you lose any functionality or image quality over using this over stock?


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> do you lose any functionality or image quality over using this over stock?


I haven't seen a loss in quality at all. It's basically the stock camera with added functionality.

Try the free version first if you like. It only cost 99 cents though, and the developer really pushes updates.

*Free*

*Paid*


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Shay D. Life said:


> Camera ICS+ in the market recently added the burst feature.


Thanks  been using the free version for a while


----------

